# DVD compliant MPEG2 authoring without re-encoding



## Flotter (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi all, my first post to this forums. Got my Mac Mini few weeks ago.

Here is the deal. I want to author a DVD with very limited and simple menu structure containing DVD compliant MPEG2 files. Of course, I would like to do this without compromising the image quality by re-encoding the clips. The clips are programs recorded with my HTPC and DTV card.

I have tried Toast, but it seems to re-encode the clips. iDVD is a no-go, because it even refuses to import the MPEG2 files. For this I purchased the QuickTime MPEG2 component, but apparently it didn't help much.

I tried browsing through post here, but didn't find anything concerning this.

Does anyone know some relatively cheap app to do this ?


----------



## eroom (Apr 3, 2005)

Flotter said:
			
		

> Here is the deal. I want to author a DVD with very limited and simple menu structure containing DVD compliant MPEG2 files. Of course, I would like to do this without compromising the image quality by re-encoding the clips. The clips are programs recorded with my HTPC and DTV card.
> 
> I have tried Toast, but it seems to re-encode the clips. iDVD is a no-go, because it even refuses to import the MPEG2 files. For this I purchased the QuickTime MPEG2 component, but apparently it didn't help much.



You should be able to burn a DVD in toast, but first what file types are you working with .mpeg .vob .mv2? ...have they been multiplexed or in other words formated for a DVD volume.


----------

